# Sammy's Pizza and Subs



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

A new member of the forum that I had the pleasure of doing business with has opened a pizza and sub place in Niceville. 

For anyone that lives over in that area or is visiting, I suggest you check it out. 

Sammy's Pizza and Subs
4677 East Hwy 20
Niceville, FL 32578

It's in a red and yellow building, can't miss it. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just stopped by and got a Turkey Club Sub. HUGE and full of fresh cut meat and cheese. Very clean place and very nice people. He said the Grand Opening is Saturday, might make a trip with the family to get a pizza. Its actually in Blue Water just before the new MidBay Bridge Rd. on the left in a shopping center.


----------



## TheBoss791959 (Aug 21, 2011)

I appreciate the great reviews guys!!! Please come out and see us, and check us out on Facebook! www.facebook.com/pages/Sammys-Pizzas-and-Subs/149022011829936

I will be posting specials and charity events on there!!!


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

That pizza was great!

I need to get a Philly. Make Reubens too?


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks as Ill be checking them out as well!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That philly looks killer awesome. I saw it on their facebook page. Made me hungry big time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

He had a Philly sitting there when I got there and it looked awesome, but my diet wouldn't have liked it. Saving up for some of that pizza this weekend.


----------



## TheBoss791959 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sammy's Famous Philly is my favorite Sandwich!! 


Sammy


----------



## blackhawkkid308 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Great pizza*

we just got back from niceville and got to meet sammy and the crew, nice place, and great pizza, way to go sammy.
bhk308 aka sheldon


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a great place, great food, generous portions, locally owned, oh and I work there.


----------



## TheBoss791959 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wanted to let everyone know we are almost done expanding! Should be starting pizza by the slice next week and then will begin delivering March 1st! Come give us a try! www.sammyspizzaandsubs.com


----------

